# what are everyones thoughts on feeding your cockatiel...



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

hey guys, i currently feed Hemi egg and biscuit formula once a week and he loves it!!! he is only 3 months old so i think its ok but would love your feedback! i find its a great way to bond!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Try spray millet the birds LOVE it and at the same time you can bond with your bird and its not expensive at all  here is a photo








This photo isn't mine I got it from here
https://www.google.com/search?q=spr...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|1;d|PSnPXGJyYG3xaM:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At three months old he should be weaned and not on formula anymore. Any reason why he still is?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Since he is still young, it is probably comforting to him to receive the handfeeding occasionally. However, baby bird formula tends to be high in fat and that can strain the liver. If I were you, i'd have him on a good diet (60% seed, 30% pellet, 10% fresh veggies) and then you can rip off a few things of millet and hand feed him that instead of formula. This way he is still being comfort-fed, you are still reinforcing your bond with him, but he is also growing up and you don't have to worry about straining the body by feeding millet.


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

hey guys thanks, he is weaned and eats seed, millet and veges but he just loves to have egg and biscuit!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's cute


----------



## Newbirdlover2 (Apr 15, 2013)

*8 week old cockatiel*

Hi I am new to the forum...I just bought an 8 week old female cockatiel...she happily eats ground seed meal and millet...have given her small bits of raw apple...she was hand reared and not afraid. However she will not take the Kaytee formula I have tried a spoon plastic syringe and leaving some in her feeding bowl. The breeder said she was having 1 feed a day in the evening of the formula...does this mean she doesn't need it??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If your baby tiel refuses 4 feeds in a row then the bird is considered weaned. As long as the bird is eating enough seed, pellet, and veggies to keep its weight then it should be fine. 

Also, next time you can make your own thread in the forum by clicking the 'New Thread' button at the top left of the appropriate forum rather than hijacking another member's thread.


----------



## Newbirdlover2 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that answer...no more hijacking for me lol...I will keep encouraging a variety of foods and keep you updated :wf grey:


----------

